# I'm famous



## Jonathan (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=33.497507~-86.793005&lvl=20&sty=x~lat~33.497507~lon~-86.793005~alt~203.121~z~30~h~168~p~-12.1~pid~5082&app=5082&FORM=LMLTCC

Check me out eating my grilled wrap...lol.  Bing street view caught me a few months ago and it's officially popped up.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha, you and me both!  

I'll have to check out Bing's street view. Their maps are already better than Google's as is.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 24, 2014)

Interesting that bing doesn't block out the license plates. Or their detection is off.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 25, 2014)

Bing car drove by me the other day while I was in the car at a light. I'm waiting to come up. I started giggling, because who uses Bing?


----------



## 24/7/365 (Aug 25, 2014)

Microsoft just keep throwing money at the problem - at some point, someone will start to use it


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll stick with Google...at least until I can install Silverlight on Linux.  I have one Windows machine at home but laptop and work desktop are both Linux.


----------



## TekStorm - James (Aug 25, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I'll stick with Google...at least until I can install Silverlight on Linux.  I have one Windows machine at home but laptop and work desktop are both Linux.


Have a look at Pipelight.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 25, 2014)

https://www.google.com/maps/@28.590811,-81.360183,3a,25.6y,0.42h,88.2t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sbfu74nCIxqU2L4X8FdOhmA!2e0!5s2011-04



I promise that's me! I realize it's small and blurry... Back in 2011. There used to be a shot of my car but they only have 2013/14 on that street.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2014)

Bing maps is really nice. I love the birds-eye view and the ability to actually rotate the around an area to view it from different directions. Really neat.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 25, 2014)

Tried loading the link on my Chromebook - doesn't work because of course Silverlight doesn't run on Chrome OS. The IE team recently did a AMA on Reddit, where they were bragging about how much more up to standards IE 11 is. But then Microsoft insists on using non-standard junk like Silverlight, and all that hard work goes down the drain. Use Canvas or something, guys! One way to get more usage on something like this is to make it universally supported!

/rant

But yeah, you're on Bing street view, cool!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Tried loading the link on my Chromebook - doesn't work because of course Silverlight doesn't run on Chrome OS. The IE team recently did a AMA on Reddit, where they were bragging about how much more up to standards IE 11 is. But then Microsoft insists on using non-standard junk like Silverlight, and all that hard work goes down the drain. Use Canvas or something, guys! One way to get more usage on something like this is to make it universally supported!
> 
> /rant
> 
> But yeah, you're on Bing street view, cool!


Haha. I didn't even click his link, I didn't realize it required silverlight for their streetview data. Well, that's a bummer. Obviously not supported on CrunchBang, either.

At least their regular maps work without it, and have that awesome feature to rotate the image to see it from different angles. Example: http://binged.it/1tN6i3b (Indianapolis, Indiana)

You can see the buildings at a 45 degree angle, taken from positions facing north, south, east and west. I also often find that Bing's imagery is more up to date, though my town was recently re-mapped by Google (both street view and satelite imagery) so for now, it's more up-to-date.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 4, 2014)

I stick with google, i keep checking but i never do find any pics with me in them lol. Maybe i am to fast for the camera, lol


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 4, 2014)

I was waiting for Google to update the street view of the neighborhood in FL where my house is to see the work the person renting it did and Bing got a nice pic of it so now I can stop checking Google Maps every few weeks.


----------

